# Question température.



## rosesauvage (16 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour  a toutes et a tous . Nouvelle inscrite  sur le groupe je vous lis régulièrement  et grâce a vous j ai appris pleins de choses alors je voulais tout d'abord vous dire merci .  Ensuite je me pose une question j aime sortir avec les enfants mais les températures sont glaciale en ce moment  ! Sortez vous quand même ?


----------



## fanny35 (16 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour
Moi je sors en les couvrant bien, et en privilégiant les jours et heures les plus chauds.
Les sorties sont plus courtes mais cela fait du bien à tout le monde .


----------



## Catie6432 (16 Décembre 2022)

Oui. Je sors au moins une demi heure. Plutôt en fin de matinée avant les déjeuners. 
Ou après le goûter. 
Les enfants sont bien couverts (gants, chapkas, bonnes chaussures et vestes polaires ou doudounes) et j'ai des petites couvertures polaires. Je laisse ma poussette rangée dans mon garage équipé d'une porte isolée et couverte d'une grande couverture la nuit. 
Il est important de s'oxygéner autant pour les enfants que pour moi. Et je préfère le froid sec à la pluie.


----------



## angèle1982 (16 Décembre 2022)

J'ai déjà sorti les petits qd il y avait de la neige avec leur combinaison moufles gants bottes ... on rigole bien on se jette de la neige ... et qd les enfants rentrent ils ont leur petites joues toutes rouges c'est mimi !!! après à vous de juger parfois il fait plus froid avec 3 degrés et du vent que -3 temps bien sec ...


----------



## rosesauvage (16 Décembre 2022)

Merci pour vos réponses  les filles . J aime aussi sortir par tout les temps sauf pluie même si c est moins longtemps,  je voulais avoir des retours de collègues parce que je ne  croise pas beaucoup de monde lors de nos promenandes .


----------



## nounou ohana (16 Décembre 2022)

moi je suis connue comme la nounou qui marche bcp dans ma commune. Je sors quasi tous les jours sauf quand il pleut. J'ai mon tank (poussette triple), je ne compte plus les kms avalés.. Les parents le savent et je demande les vêtements en conséquence. Un froid sec ne me gêne pas, au contraire c'est bon pour tout le monde.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (17 Décembre 2022)

Bonsoir à méditer.  En Norvège en Finlande ou en Suède les enfants sortent uniquement du 1er avril au 30 septembre. 
Pas même pour aller à l'école. 
J'ai fait pareil avec mes enfants. Pas de sortie si 0°. 

Les journées sont mornes mais ouf on reste au chaud.


----------



## Griselda (17 Décembre 2022)

Suis Canadienne et ma Mère me raconte que même en hiver, sauf tempête de neige, elle nous sortait tous les jours, bien couvert bien sur.
Autant que possible je fais pareil, sauf en cas de pluie.


----------



## MeliMelo (17 Décembre 2022)

Idem je sors tous les jours, même un peu, le matin souvent. Tout le monde est bien couvert. Je préfère un temps froid aux canicules où tout le monde étouffe.


----------



## Nounic (17 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour
Je sors en général 2 fois/jour sauf si trop forte pluie et le froid n'est pas un problème bien au contraire c'est mieux que de rester une journée complète enfermés, bien couvert c'est plus sain ! 
De longues sorties mi campagne/mi forêt au cours desquelles nous sommes remarqués par les promeneurs et il est vrai que je ne rencontre pas souvent de collègues alors que moi je ne me verrai  pas rester enfermée toute une semaine sans sortir du tout par grand froid.


----------



## kikine (17 Décembre 2022)

ici mes voisines AM sortent tous les jours, (sauf pluie) elles vont toutes ensemble au parc a 500m de chez nous... le froid, c'est bon pour la santé pour peu qu'on soit bien couvert


----------



## nanny mcfee (17 Décembre 2022)

je les sort tout les jours de l'année sauf bien sur quand il pleut.Je raccourcis le temps quand il fait froid une demi heure en général.
Garder les enfants enfermé toutes la journée à l'intérieur c'est pas bon surtout quand les maisons sont chauffé fenêtre fermé faut s'oxygéné !

d'ailleurs c'est là que je profite pour aéré aussi la maison un petit peu 🥶


----------



## liline17 (17 Décembre 2022)

je suis moins sortie ces dernières semaines, surtout à cause de la pluie, et c'est la période de l'année où ils ont été le plus malade.
J'ai repris les promenades depuis jeudi, bien couverts et moins longtemps.


----------



## Nounou 22 (17 Décembre 2022)

Alors je vais contredire la plupart mais une récente étude a prouvé que sortir par grand froid n'était pas forcément bénéfique. L'étude a démontré qu'en respirant de l'air froid, nous sommes plus sensibles à attraper divers virus. Lorsque nous respirons de l'air froid, nos défenses immunitaires présentes un peu partout dans notre corps dont le nez, n'agissaient plus autant et laissent donc rentrer des virus, d'où les rhinopharyngites, laryngites, infections diverses du système ORL, etc.... Nos défenses immunitaires nous protégent moitié moins quand nous respirons de l'air froid que lorsque nous respirons de l'air plus chaud.....donc je dirai qu'attention à sortir par grand froid notamment pour les enfants. Même bien habillé, il ne faut pas oublier que les bébés dans la poussette ne bougent pas et par conséquent se refroidissent plus rapidement que nous qui poussons la poussette et marchons....
À méditer.....😉


----------



## MeliMelo (17 Décembre 2022)

Oui Nounou22, mais je pense qu'il y a un juste milieu, comment font les pays du Nord, le Canada, la Finlande, etc. ? Ils sortent et sont habitués.. Il faut bien couvrir nos petits bouts, tout simplement, et c'est vrai que l'air dans une maison est souvent plus pollué qu'à l'extérieur, donc bon.. même pendant le confinement, ils nous accordaient une balade, pour moi comme pour les enfants, c'est quelque chose de vital ^^


----------



## Nounou 22 (17 Décembre 2022)

Moi ce qui m'importe c'est que les enfants ne soient pas malades ....donc entre les bronchiolites, les laryngites, rhino, grippe, gastro, otite ...on a été vernis ....donc nous sommes restés bien au chaud jusqu'à ce que tout ce petit monde soit rétabli. Moi aussi avant de lire cette étude, j'estimais que sortir prendre l'air faisait du bien....mais quand on sait que le fait de respirer l'air froid diminue de moitié nos défenses immunitaires dans le nez ....et que ça profite au virus qui, faut bien le dire quand même, sont nombreux en ce moment.....et bien moi j' ai décidé de rester au chaud....et ma maison est aérée tous les jours....
Je respecte celles qui sortent avec les enfants chaque jour bien sûr quelque soit la météo....
Mais je tenais à vous partager ce que j'avais lu 😉


----------



## violetta (18 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour.
Alors, je dois reconnaitre que les sorties, surtout à cette période de l'année, ne sont pas, pour moi une partie de plaisir, mais pourtant, je sors déjà 1 à  2 fois/semaine au RPE où les petits s'éclatent mais alors, préparer mes 3 petits prend énormément de temps : mettre les manteaux, écharpes, gants, et enlever tout ça...d'autant plus que je prends mon véhicule donc on sort de la voiture, détacher les petits, leur remettre le manteau etc sortir la poussette....bon, celles qui font ça aussi comprendront...c'est du sport !!!
Alors, je dois reconnaitre que quand il fait froid et que c'est un jour où je ne vais pas au relais, j'apprecie de rester au chaud a la maison.


----------



## fanny35 (18 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour @Nounou 22 
Aurais-tu les références de cette étude s'il te plait?


----------



## Nounou 22 (18 Décembre 2022)

Désolée @fanny35, je ne tiens pas un registre de tout ce que je lis. Et je n'ai pas fait d'imprim écran ...j'aurai peut être du....mais tu es libre de me croire ou pas ....et de t'informer également sur le sujet


----------



## Nounou 22 (18 Décembre 2022)

Vous devez être inscrit pour voir ce lien » Je m'inscris

Ce n'est pas l'étude complète que j'ai lu qui était plus précise mais cet article parle de l'étude en question en synthétisant .


----------



## fanny35 (19 Décembre 2022)

Merci @Nounou 22


----------



## kikine (19 Décembre 2022)

si tu lis toutes les études tu lis tout et son contraire.. certaines études ne sont que pur arnaques (surtout dans l'agro alimentaire) bref... nos aïeux sortaient par tous les temps et franchement quand je vois ma grand mère et mon père (décédés a 100 ans et 92 ans) ils avaient un système immunitaire en béton... Et comme mon père me disait quand il était jeune, il ne vivait pas dans un milieu aseptisé...


----------



## caninou (19 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour,
je n'ai pas lu l'étude de nounou22, mais je l'ai bien entendu à la télé cette théorie, et par un médecin. Oui malheureusement, le froid est favorable à la prolifération des virus, sinon comment expliquer que les cas de maladies respiratoires diverses soient si nombreuses entre novembre et avril. De mon côté je sors, mais je fais attention aux températures (pas de sorties si il fait trop froid) et ce avant même la sortie de cette étude. Et quand je fais le bilan, les maladies respiratoires chez mes petits accueillis sont relativement rares, depuis septembre je n'ai eu qu'un cas d'angine sur un de mes accueillis et c'est la maman qui a transmis le virus à son petit. Donc, oui à méditer.


----------



## liline17 (19 Décembre 2022)

d'après ce que j'avais entendu, c'est le fait de rester confiné à plusieurs qui permet la prolifération des virus, aérer et sortir est sensé assainir nos intérieurs et renforcer nos défenses immunitaires


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (19 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour il serait intéressant de savoir si les enfants des pays scandinaves (par ex) sont plus sujets aux maladies respiratoires ?


----------



## Catie6432 (19 Décembre 2022)

La société canadienne de pédiatrie indique des sorties possible sans problème jusqu'à -12 degrés voir même jusqu'à -27 degrés. Dans certaines contrées, les enfants ne mettraient pas souvent le nez dehors pendant de longs mois.


----------



## Mimipoupina (19 Décembre 2022)

J'ai vu aux infos de M6 l'autre soir le même reportage que Nounou22, une grande étude américaine menée depuis des années qui finalement s'aperçoit que sortir par froid nous apporterait plus de maladie que d'habitude car les barrières des muqueuses du nez n'agissent plus en dessous de 32 degrés interne et que tous les virus d'hiver se plaisent dans le froid comme la grippe qui adore une température inférieure à 5 degrés !


----------



## MeliMelo (19 Décembre 2022)

En Ociddent on est adepte des origines virales avec la médecine pasteurienne, mais pourtant "l'attaque de froid" est réelle, en médecine chinoise ils le savent depuis longtemps, ils me font rire ses américains qui découvrent avec des études ce que les médecines traditionnelles connaissent depuis déjà bien longtemps. C'est pour ça qu'il faut bien couvrir nos petits. Il y a un juste milieu à tout, entre ne jamais sortir et sortir pendant des heures mal couverts ^^


----------



## kikine (20 Décembre 2022)

je suis bien d'accord avec toi, en fait le truc c'est qu'on est pas habitué au grand froid, les peuples du grand nord rigoleraient de notre conversation en lisant qu'il ne faut pas sortir par températures trop froide, en occident les températures sont généralement + chaudes donc oui le corps n'est pas habitué...
tout comme la chaleur ben c'est pareil, ici je supporte de moins en moins la chaleur pourquoi? ben tout simplement parce que mon corps a fini par s'habituer au froid, pourtant + jeune (étant réunionnaise) la chaleur je la supportait très bien, maintenant que cela fait 35 ans que mon corps ne subit que 2 mois de chaud sur 12 ben forcément il réagit pas pareil...
en France les températures sont tempérées donc nos corps ne sont pas habitués aux températures extrêmes tout simplement.. en fait c'est juste une question d'habitudes, le corps lui, s'adapte toujours a son environnement


----------



## ashna (20 Décembre 2022)

Bonsoir,
Je sors 1h30 minimum par tous les temps ( sauf neige mais parce que je suis à Toulouse et qu elle se fait rare ). J' ai des combinaisons ielm qui sont imperméable et doublé polaire a l intérieur. En fonction du froid on rajoute bonnet gant doudoune par dessus. Ça permet aux enfants de faire du toboggan, de sauter dans les flaques et de pouvoir prendre l air en toute saison.


----------

